# Cutting a Hybrid Sycamore with an Alaskan Sawmill



## naturesfell (Sep 29, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HojA8dWv1ZI#action=share


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Is hybrid sycamore a.k.a. London planetree? Just curious.

I've been curious to try it sometime.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Interesting. I need to cut some walnut logs for table legs and aprons for a dining room table that has been in the planning stages for about 5 years. I don't like to jump into anything. I will be using a chainsaw so I will lose some wood due to the width of the chain. No big deal as I have several logs. Informative video, always wondered how logs were cut for QS.


----------



## naturesfell (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes, they are in fact one in the same. Shop
manager and I were arguing about it and we found out we were both right and wrong at the same time....lol.


----------

